# George to have a friend!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been to a rescue today (Bobtails) and have reserved Ember a big black girl who has a sad story, This is the second time she's at the rescue, the first time she came from a "crazy" lady who had too many rabbits to cope with then she was back again after a re-home where her partner had died and the lady didn't want to get another rabbit to put with her from here she came back to the rescue very overweight and is on a diet. I chose Ember although she isn't the prettiest rabbit in the world she needs a nice caring home after being back and forth to the rescue twice and I fell in love with her after a long cuddle. Just need to sort out the home check and I've asked them to do the bonding for me this time as I now have very little neutral space and after the way George behaved with Rosie I'd be happier letting someone who's bonded over 100 rabbits do it. It does mean I'll lose George for a week though whilst they do the bonding .

Ember will be mine, couldn't get a full page of just her.
http://www.bobtailsrescue.org.uk/adopt_rabbit.asp


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie I love you!

I think Ember is beautiful really I do... and I think your reasoning is so beautiful too! I bet you will be rewarded with such a loving rabbit who will hopefully be yours forever!

xxx

p.s. I guess Ill let you keep george now!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww thank you Umber! She's a strange rabbit although pure black she has white hairs splashed about randomly almost as if her fur is going old lady like already. She's really sweet, I sat cuddling her for ages and I thought all the babies are reserved or will find homes easily but Ember is already two so how long would she have to wait. Plus the best bit she's already litter trained!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Aww thank you Umber! She's a strange rabbit although pure black she has white hairs splashed about randomly almost as if her fur is going old lady like already. She's really sweet, I sat cuddling her for ages and I thought all the babies are reserved or will find homes easily but Ember is already two so how long would she have to wait. Plus the best bit she's already litter trained!


Its true... Daisy was 2 years old when I got her from the rescue and she had been waiting for 6 months!!! She has turned out to be soooo lovely and I often wonder that if she was a single house bunny the both of us would have bonded really well but ahhhhh she has Flake as her buddy and loves him to bits!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah Ember has been there about 6 months and all the babies they have at the moment came in last week all of which are reserved apart from one or two so I thought she needs the chance.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Ember is gorgeous! She's soooo cute! She's the spitting image of my rabbit before ebony. she was called lucky and had the white flecks on her fur aswell. 

She's such a lucky bun to end up with a mummy like you, especially after all she's been through.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww i think she is a very pretty rabbit  well done kammie 

the white/silvery fleck normally mean she has steal in her (just colour gene)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh never heard of Steel before (as a colour), I like knowing their colours even if they are only crossbreeds. Thanks Frags!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw, sounds lovely! Our lop, Clover, was our first rescue bunny three years ago (she's four and a half now), we actually went to look at her babies but felt so sorry for her; a big, fat, overweight and depressed bunny who lacked attention and love (and exercise!) She's had the time of her life over the last three years. So hopefully she'll recover from her snuffles...

We then adopted Dusty this summer after losing our cherished Dutch bun Violet. Dusty is a year and a half now... she's an English Butterfly with eye makeup like Dusty Springfield! We took her off a family who had bought Dusty and another thinking they were both girls...until Dusty had babies that the father killed. But Dusty is happy now...

Goodluck to you, George and the new bun! Gonna look at your link now...


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Kammie, she is so beautiful and is going to such a wonderful home. She couldn't ask for a better mummy!!! I am sure George will love her. Well done. x x 
Jacqui x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she is stunning love her big ears she looks like shes got a little continental giant in her! I'm sure your George will be very happy. Has Ember been a house bun before? I wish my local rescue had offered to bond my 2 buns


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Darcy is a male chocolate mini lop born in 2008. He is playful and has a really cheeky face. The volunteers agree that Darcy is a lovely and placid bunny and so handsome. He is waiting to be neutered and has started his course of vaccinations. 

I have fallen for him big time!!!!! 

oh and.. 

Ben - I AM RESERVED
Ben is a handsome neutered chocolate and white butterfly mini lop born in January 2009. He has been reserved subject to a home check.


I thought chocolate was a relatively new and precious line? what irresponsible breeder let these ones go?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hehe if you can travel go see them, I met Darcy today he is a real sweety. As for Ember her last owner had her as a house rabbit so yeah its a been there done that situation so no need for me to worry about litter training.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw Kammie she looks lovely!! I bet she's soft as anything and will be very rewarding in terms of the love and cuddles that she'll give!

When I rescued Lottie no one wanted her because she was 6 but that was perfect for Sugar! She was also very overweight and not the prettiest as one side of her face is a bit 'squished' but she is one of the lovliest and cuddliest of rabbits and I wouldn't change her for anything!

Look forward to seeing lots of pics when you bring her home!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't wait, although I've already bunny-proofed the house for George I went over the whole place last night looking for anything dangerous just to make sure I would pass the home check. Only thing I am concerned I may fail on is the kitchen and how they are confined, because we don't have a door on the kitchen I use one of those foldable metal runs to block off the doorway to keep George in at night. I have thought of using a baby gate there but the problem with that is the bars are too far apart on all the ones I've seen so George would get his head stuck. Not sure what else we could do other than put a door there which I don't really want to do.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I would have thought that'd be ok, I think they'll be more concerned about them having enough space or being able to escape. When are they doing the home visit? My fingers will be crossed for you!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I need to phone them and arrange it when I'm ready. Just wanted to make sure everything was sorted before they come. Don't want to risk not getting her.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Little question. I have about a foot space where a wire runs which I can't cover, at the moment the wii fit board is leaning against it to stop George getting at it but thats not really ideal. Without buying like 10m of the tubing which would cost a fortune for such a small gap. Does anyone have any ideas of an alternative or know where I could buy a short length of the stuff?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she sounds like the perfect match then! I'm sure George will love her. 

They will love small holes to hide in and chew anything in there, I always found it best to block the small gaps up other wise Miffy would try to make them bigger and hence a hole in the back of the sofa  can u not just use it to store magazines or something? if not have u tried ebay for cable tubing or what about some thin poster tubes?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Never thought of the poster tubes I'll see if I can find one, I had tried magazines but they just ended up spread across the room and slightly shredded.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to block behind the sofa up with yellow pages, then wedge the sofa tightly against it so she couldnt pull them out. If she knew a hiding place was there and then the next day it was blocked off she'd spend all week trying to get at it  I'm sure they will pass u for ur home check they just want to make sure you have enough space and that you clean them out often enough


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

To cover the wires in my house I bought really thick rubber tubing from the pet shop that is used in aquariums, the rabbits can't bite through it and its clear plastic so blends in quite well, you don't have to buy a big quantity either, they cut me off a 1.5m piece as thats all I needed and it cost hardly anything


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh kammie you have a heart of gold, bobtails is lovely and I love Ember, shes beautiful!! So many black buns get over looked, dont understand why i love black animals!!! Cant wait to see more piccies xxxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't worry I'll be posting lots of pics once I get her home and settled but that won't be for a little while. They're quite busy at the moment and couldn't get through on the phone to book the home check so left a message and waiting to hear back. Plus they're doing the bonding for me with George so its completely neutral for him especially, means I'll be leaving George with them for a week before I bring both of them home. I'm going to hate leaving George there though its going to be as if I'm abandoning him to a rescue. I'll probably end up trying to go there everyday to see him and make sure they don't accidentally rehome him (my OH mentioned this to me and now I'm terrified).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lolol get him a collar with property of kammie written on it!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lolol get him a collar with property of kammie written on it!


Ooh I'll get him a dog tag to go on his little cat collar.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The home check is tomorrow morning wish me luck!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooo good luck Kammie! Hope it goes ok (I'm sure it will!!) will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its a really strange feeling. I've grown up with rabbits and having three at the moment the house and garden are safe and secure yet I'm still really worried about the home visit.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess its the fear of someone telling you you're not doing something right, I'm sure you'll be fine though! Let us know how it goes


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sure it'll be fine, I did one last Sunday, the lady was lovely and i passed her with flying colours, shes collecting her bun sunday


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yey! Glad George is getting a gf at last!  Wehey! The rabbit is lovely  x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

awww, she is so lovely  glad he is getting a gf!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Passed the home check! They will phone me tomorrow to sort out when George and Ember will be bonded.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Passed the home check! They will phone me tomorrow to sort out when George and Ember will be bonded.


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

oh well done!! My turn tomorrow! hope the bonding goes well now!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Woo hoo! That's great news!  Aw they'll come back all in love! :001_wub:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thats ace news huni, im so pleased for you x


----------

